# First Attempt to feed my Goldfish Zucchini



## PaperclipGirl (Feb 7, 2010)

Thinly sliced zucchini and put it in a bowl of water and nuked it for 30 seconds in the microwave, put in cold water to cool it down and hung it in my tank - 

The goldfish looked at me, then looked at it, then looked back at me with a WTH look... I swear...


----------



## d0r0g0 (Jan 18, 2009)

lol

u take a video/pics of that?


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

Any luck on them eating it?

I decided to give some very soft boiled asparagus a shot today with my three goldfish and they seemed to love it!

I wanted to do zucchini, but the asparagus was already here so I just gave it a try. :-D


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Asparagus is too expensive for goldfish IMO.... they already eat 10x better than me!!! Kale is AWESOME though, my goldfish just get a whiff and come frantically wiggling over from all ends of the tank. Very nutritious too... I have a coworker who drinks Kale puree like the elixir of life. Very high in vitamins, among other things. Definitely the ultimate leafy green.


Spinach is another good one... also makes a good source of calcium for snails if you have any.


----------



## Castro235 (Mar 4, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Asparagus is too expensive for goldfish IMO.... they already eat 10x better than me!!! Kale is AWESOME though, my goldfish just get a whiff and come frantically wiggling over from all ends of the tank. Very nutritious too... I have a coworker who drinks Kale puree like the elixir of life. Very high in vitamins, among other things. Definitely the ultimate leafy green.
> 
> 
> Spinach is another good one... also makes a good source of calcium for snails if you have any.


We just had a bunch of asparagus for easter, so I grabbed about a half inch of it to throw in there.

I feed them a variety of bloodworms and flakes, and just figure every now and then when I have something, I'll grab a small chunk of it instead of their normal foods, as far as going out and buying a veggie I doubt it though.


But it seems like it'd be nice for them to have a random veggie every now and then


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah I hate all the veggies that I feed to my goldfish lol... too healthy!!!

I'm trying to feed them either frozen food or veggies for at leat 5 meals per week (out of 14 feedings in a week) so I usually just boil a bunch of kale or spinach up, throw it in the freezer and then just pull a few leaves out at feeding time.


----------

